
Tuleap 10 - based2
https://www.tuleap.org/resources/release-notes/tuleap-10-0
======
based2
[https://tuleap.net/plugins/git/tuleap/tuleap/stable?p=tuleap...](https://tuleap.net/plugins/git/tuleap/tuleap/stable?p=tuleap%2Fstable.git&a=tree)

------
kjeetgill
I'd never heard of Tuleap before, but it looks gorgeous. It seems to be an
open source version of Atlassian's offerings. Integrated tracking, codereview,
CI, version control etc.

